# RCA to RGB cable?



## claptonman

My newish TV does not have the yellow RCA cable, and I'm trying to play an N64 on it. Do they make RCA to RGB component cables/converters?

And I know the picture quality won't increase, I just want it to work on RGB.


----------



## llevvi

I can't understand why your TV hasn't RCA input but has a VGA input :S
Well, I believe there is RCA/VGA converter, but it should be hard to to find...


----------



## llevvi

Hey, I found that converter in a brazilian shop site: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ga-p-svideo-com-3-rca-placa-ligue-o-pc-tv-_JM

I believe you can find in some computing shop of your place.
Good Luck


----------



## wolfeking

are you talking RGB like the RCA-HD or like VGA? If VGA, then there are adapters that are meant to take a graphics card and make it RCA to show on TV, so I do not see why it would not work the other way round. If talking component HD, then I think your pretty much SOL, as I have never seen one. Probably rare if they do make them.


----------



## claptonman

I'm talking about component:







TV has these, not RCA. Has the red and white ones for audio, but no yellow for video. Has an orange one that says "coaxial" but nothing else.


----------



## wolfeking

That appears to be component HD.   Might be worth a try, but have you tried the yellow RCA connector in the orange coax port? Might not work, but can't hurt to try.


----------



## llevvi

Well, what's happen when you plug the yellow connector in the orange input of your TV??

Have your TV other video inputs??


----------



## claptonman

Apparently the yellow video works on the green component. Must be dual-use or something. Good news.


----------



## llevvi

claptonman said:


> Apparently the yellow video works on the green component. Must be dual-use or something. Good news.



But, you haven't said there is an orange input? I'm understand nothing now.


----------



## claptonman

llevvi said:


> But, you haven't said there is an orange input? I'm understand nothing now.



There is an orange input, but I don't know what that's for. See those wires I posted a picture? The yellow video cable works in the green input, so I'm good now.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

claptonman said:


> There is an orange input, but I don't know what that's for. See those wires I posted a picture? The yellow video cable works in the green input, so I'm good now.



your looking for component to composite?

Best I can find is this: http://www.svideo.com/ypbpr2svideo.html

I take it then that you with this put the audio streight from the n64 to the tv, bypassing this.


----------



## llevvi

claptonman said:


> There is an orange input, but I don't know what that's for. See those wires I posted a picture? The yellow video cable works in the green input, so I'm good now.



hmm ok


----------

